# Holden to export SS to US



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Holden to export SS to US*
09 January 2007
Philip King







Up to 50,000 Holden Commodores a year will be exported to the US rebadged as Pontiacs in a second crack at the market first prised open by the Monaro three years ago.

General Motors product chief Bob Lutz confirmed the high-performance Commodore SS, the sporty V8 version of Australia's favourite sedan, would sell as the Pontiac G8 in the US, with the export car due to be unveiled at the Chicago motor show next month. 

"We're seriously planning to import a lot of Commodore SSs in the guise of Pontiac G8s," Mr Lutz said at the Detroit motor show yesterday. "It's such a logical thing to do." 

The export drive comes at a critical time for the nation's vehicle industry, which has been hit by a sales slump as consumers, mindful of higher petrol prices, shift to smaller imported cars. 

This has forced three of the four big local manufacturers - Mitsubishi, Ford and Holden - to cut jobs in response to tougher market conditions and search for cheaper parts overseas. 

Mr Lutz, a prime mover behind the Monaro export scheme, said GM's global strategy now required every model to be feasible for any market. He said the flipside for Australia would be an increasing variety of vehicles imported from the US, including the new Camaro. 

He refused to say when Commodore shipments would begin, but the February unveiling in Chicago suggests work is well advanced. 

The Monaro sold beyond expectations in Australia but failed to reach sales forecasts in the US, where it was criticised as being too bland to resurrect the famous Pontiac GTO muscle car. 

Exchange rates, with the rising Australian dollar, were another problem. "With the GTO we made a mistake because we passed on the deterioration in profitability that we took through the appreciation of the Australian dollar," Mr Lutz said. 

However, the Monaro had helped change thinking at the car giant. 

"While the GTO program may not have fulfilled all our hopes and dreams in terms of volume and profitability, it did break the ice on global programs," he said. "It got everybody in North America understanding that the engineering groups in the other regions can do excellent vehicles for the North American market."


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

First question: are they going to have to move the fuel tanks into the trunk like the Goats?

Second question: are they going to update to the LS2?

Third question: what are the chances we can convince them to drop the ridiculous number-naming scheme they're going with? I am going to get REALLY tired of saying "No, this isn't a G6, this is a G8".

and then the FAR distant fourth... what's the cost going to be US dollars?


What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice car. i dont care for the name G8. its better to say GP or GP GTP.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

:agree 

The "G" series name has got to go, anything would be better...

Just a thought,

Chris


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Fuel tank will not be moved as this car was built to American crash standards from the get-go. The silly G# names will probably stick around. These cars will have LS2s with a 6-speed manual or 6-speed automatic (!) in back of them. Price for the Holden SS currently starts at $36,000 plus options. 

Here's the Commodore SS portion of the Holden web site: http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/modeloverview?modelid=4005


----------



## calais&vette (Nov 29, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Fuel tank will not be moved as this car was built to American crash standards from the get-go. The silly G# names will probably stick around. These cars will have LS2s with a 6-speed manual or 6-speed automatic (!) in back of them. Price for the Holden SS currently starts at $36,000 plus options.
> 
> Here's the Commodore SS portion of the Holden web site: http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/modeloverview?modelid=4005


$36,000!! find me one and ill buy it i can not find one that cheap anywhere.
Aussie version does have an LS2, but its not a true LS2, it is sort of a half breed, Holden calls it the L98(not like the older Vette version though)


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

our cars have a silly G name kinda.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Is that $36K in Aussie dollars or US? From what I have heard, they chose to use G8 instead of Gran Prix in the US after poor sales of the GTO in the US. I really don'y know why they just don't call it the Commodore? Or why didn't they just call the GTO the Monaro? I guess that's why I am not in marketing.:seeya:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> Is that $36K in Aussie dollars or US?


It's $47K AUD converted to $36K USD.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Any truth to the rumor that is may have the new LS3 that they have been talking about for the Camaro?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> Any truth to the rumor that is may have the new LS3 that they have been talking about for the Camaro?


Don't know as I haven't been following the Camaro all that much. Given that the Camaro is going to be built in North America and will be coming three years after this car was launched in Australia, anything's possible.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*G cars.......*

*G __________T O​*


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

36k? Are we paying an extra 5 grand for another two doors?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

A high performance sedan from Holden sounds really nice. I wish Pontiac would leave the styling alone and resist their dogmatic instincts to make everything they sell have the "Pontiac" snout. Holden does a nice job of styling their vehicles. 

Leave the styling alone, save some development money, and market the car as a differentiated "upscale" Pontiac. Just slap on some Pontiac badges.

The make over of the Monaro was a failure. Go with what the designer intended. And pleeeease don't make the designers turn out generic "world cars" that have interchangable snouts and tails. Let them follow through on a vision and sell a well designed car worldwide.


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

If they resist the temptation to mess with it then they could have a good car on their hands. Also, keep in mind that in Australia they charge you a crapload of taxes for vehicle purchases so I doubt that its going to be priced at $36k.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*If the quality of this car is anything like the quality of the GTO's, Holden will have another winner here in the states.

Seems slowly but surely, Holden is creeping into the market here.

GM could use it too.*


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's a story from Autoweek: http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070116/FREE/70115012/1528/FREE

Looks like the car will be cheaper than we thought. A shame the horsepower's down, though.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I am under the inpression it's going to have a V series.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Here's a story from Autoweek: http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070116/FREE/70115012/1528/FREE
> 
> Looks like the car will be cheaper than we thought. A shame the horsepower's down, though.


Just guessing here, but the engine could be detuned a little because of the six-speed transmission in back of it -- so a tune will get around that. Can't imagine anything on the engine itself would need to be changed to fit into the engine bay -- because the Aussies are really good at doing more than less -- and wouldn't want to incur unnecessary expenses like that.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> a tune will get around that. Can't imagine anything on the engine itself would need to be changed to fit into the engine bay.


Good point. Could be an insurance thing, too, I guess. Something about that "400" could put a scare into State Farm et. al.

This vehicle would make a great and logical replacement for my GTO, and the four doors would eliminate our backseat ingress/egress issues.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

The G# series has got to die.

If you're going for Mercedes/BMW-esque numbering schematics, at least add a few more characters.

As appealing as the car is, I will not spend my ownership period of said car explaining to every moron that comes along "no, it's not a G6 or G5, it's a *G8*" and actually expect them to get it


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Even though I own a vehical that has a 3 letter name. I do wish they would go with names rather than letters and numbers. It seems to be kind of a fad.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a guess, but the "362" horsepower level might be down if the car is detuned for regular 87 unleaded. It might also have a somewhat more restrictive exhaust to keep it quieter.

I think the full 400 (or close to it) would be available on premium fuel.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Just a thought, but if Pontiac calls this car a G8, and if you drive it to the top of a mountain, would that make it . . . a G8 Summit? And would all the Socialists protest?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Actually, if you were to pronounce G8 like a vanity license plate, you get "gate."


----------



## johnnygto (Aug 13, 2005)

that's one sweeet car ! If you get a copy of I think it's July Or August Motor trend there is a nice wright up on the new G8 . now for my problem my 04 Grandprix smart buy is up next month . what do I do till the g8 hits the American shores


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Just think of the advertising opportunity when a frustrated Ford buyer is told!


.... you could have had a G8!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I wonder what the G-9, G-10, G-11 on up will look like.*


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm holding out for a G12 with a 8.0L V12.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BigNick said:


> I'm holding out for a G12 with a 8.0L V12.


*I'll see your G12 and raise you a G22.*


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Here's a story from Autoweek: http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070116/FREE/70115012/1528/FREE
> 
> Looks like the car will be cheaper than we thought. A shame the horsepower's down, though.


If the mule they have draped in the checkered flag in the picture is the G8 and not the Holden, it appears they haven't screwed with the front end too much. At least it doesn't have the Pontiac twin nostril grille. There may be hope.

One other thing on my wish list for this car is a few more features than the GTO offered. Perhaps they could do a "track" version with minimal options to keep the price down and a G8 "Summit" to cater to old farts like me.

My Wish List

Onstar
Satellite Radio
Stability Control (with off switch)
Navigation System
Premium Sound System (better than GTO)...Bose?
Sunroof
Auto Climate Control With Rear Seat Controls
Laminated Side Glass
Side Impact Air bags
Bluetooth Phone Setup
3.70 - 4.10 Differential Gearing
Weight under 3,500 Lbs

As other people have noted, if there's an LS2 under the hood, more horsepower is readily available with relatively little cost or effort.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> If the mule they have draped in the checkered flag in the picture is the G8 and not the Holden, it appears they haven't screwed with the front end too much. At least it doesn't have the Pontiac twin nostril grille. There may be hope.
> 
> One other thing on my wish list for this car is a few more features than the GTO offered. Perhaps they could do a "track" version with minimal options to keep the price down and a G8 "Summit" to cater to old farts like me.
> 
> ...


I agree with this guy's wish list. I just might have to buy this car...oh darn...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*GM eliminating the Grand-Prix and replacing it with the G8. What the hell is with this G series????

Another marquee car that sold millions eliminated. The Grand-Am eliminated for the G6 and now this? Where is their brains? You have 2 proven sellers that lead Pontiac eliminated, gambling that their replacements will outsell their most popular sellers. The Bonneville was eliminated and it too wasn't that bad a seller.

Based on the overall look of the G8 it's not a bad looking car, but damn, if they market it like they did the GTO, they will be blaming poor sales on everything but their own stupidity. 

I maintain.... If they want to add another model to their line up, do it and if sales of the old drop off for the new, then make a move. But don't eliminate the most popular sellers before seeing total sales coming in just because you are bored with it. The G8 appears to be a more compact car than the GP I guess this is the trend, but they are gambling buyers will be like those in Australia.

I don't get it.*


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

well i emailed Holden asking is they are going to export the Ute or any other car they have and their response was id have to take it up with GM because their only do it if alot of interest was involved. So the more people want it then they'd ship it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*IMO..... I think the general public would laugh the Ute right out of the states...

Look at the reception the general public gave the GTO....

I think the UTE would go over like a lead balloon.*


----------



## JTW715 (Jun 27, 2006)

coolhandgoat said:


> First question: are they going to have to move the fuel tanks into the trunk like the Goats?
> 
> Second question: are they going to update to the LS2?
> 
> ...


Number 1: The tank has been redesigned, as the car sits on the new global Zeta platform (think 2008 Caddy CTS)
Number 2: The new G8 will sport a 6.1liter V8 with 367bhp. The LS2 will soon be retired.
Number 3: No chance.
Number 4: Price will be geared to compete with the Charger: Roughly 35k for a loaded G8 w/Six Speed.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm almost willing to bet it WILL have the Pontiac twin nostrils. That is like a Pontiac trademark. don't expect it to go away.

Also, I think the nose of the GTO actually looks BETTER than the Holden (preferrably with the SAP grills though.. they should have all came with them).


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

http://blogs.edmunds.com/Straightline/2289/












> At 3:15 this afternoon, the Pontiac press conference was the place to be. Everybody wanted to see the new rear-wheel-drive G8 sedan. And we mean everybody. The Pontiac press conference was without a doubt the most crowded of the day. And it wasn't just members of the press waiting for the new performance sedan to show itself, we spotted people from Audi, Mercedes-Benz, Mitsubishi, Ford and Toyota in the audience. The car lived up to the anticipation.
> 
> "This car is everything we think a Pontiac should be," said Bob Lutz, GM's vice chairman of global product development about the Austrailian-built sedan. "It's a return to tradition. And it's what Pontiac fans have been clammering for for years. An athletic, beautiful, powerful rear-wheel-drive sedan."
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontiac_G8

Holden Commodore SS









My take from what is known thus far:

*PROS:*
* Holden built, nearly 100% UAW-free (for now, anyway)
* Classy, Euro-esque Holden Interior (except for the multi-colored G8 show car interior- ick)
* 4-link independent rear suspension 
* Pushrod V8 whoomph in the GT trim
* Not saddled with the "Grand Prix" name and subsequent baggage

*CONS:*

* _P-P-_Pontiac nose (hideous compared to the Holden nose, above), _P-P-_Pontiac badging, _P-P-_Pontiac resale value
* "Designed to be a Pontiac from the beginning." Ummm...this is a _good_ thing?
* Incompetent _P-P-_Pontiac / GM dealer network
* Oprah-esque curb weight (Comodore VE SS is listed at 1825 kg (4023 lb)- even _more_ than the GTO/Monaro. _*C'mon, people- it weighs two tons!!*_

*BOTTOM LINE:*

_Nice to see another Aussie, but GM can blow me._

I'll test drive it, just because I'm curious...but I'll not subject myself to GM's gawdawful, incompetent, apathetic service departments again.


----------

